# Jump seats for rear of UTVs?



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Looking at the rear facing, aftermarket jump seats for the back of our Ranger (currently a single 3-seat bench cab with dump box). Any experience/recommendations regarding these? Are they legal for kids to ride (trails/routes, not roads)?


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Nobody? That's surprising...


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

We put rear facing seats on our Rhino and have never been stopped by the DNR. Usually a couple of kids ride back there when we are trail riding and riding the roads to and from the trail. I got some bucket seats from the local farm store, which are similar to the Rhino seats. I made a frame to mount them on and added seat belts.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

MossyHorns said:


> We put rear facing seats on our Rhino and have never been stopped by the DNR. Usually a couple of kids ride back there when we are trail riding and riding the roads to and from the trail. I got some bucket seats from the local farm store, which are similar to the Rhino seats. I made a frame to mount them on and added seat belts.


I do know that a 1-up ATV cannot be legally modified to transport a second passenger. Current state ATV law states that any 2 passenger ATV must come that way from the manufacturer.

Steve


----------



## fog107 (Oct 31, 2014)

i was wondering the same thing as I am trying to decide o the Honda 700 2 or 4 seater ( could pay a lot of tickets for the price difference between factory and aftermarket ) if I find the answer I will post it here if not I will be calling the dnr or sheriff mon after work to find out


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

fog107 said:


> i was wondering the same thing as I am trying to decide o the Honda 700 2 or 4 seater ( could pay a lot of tickets for the price difference between factory and aftermarket ) if I find the answer I will post it here if not I will be calling the dnr or sheriff mon after work to find out


We have rear facing seats in our Rhino and we have never been pulled over by the DNR or Forest Service. We ride up in Lake County and there are as many UTV's with seats in the bed than without.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a large water proof tool box in the bed of my Rhino with padding on the top for people to sit on. It stores all kinds of necessary tools for the trail.


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

What do the dnr/forest service say about kids riding in utv's with parents? Our kids are 5 and 7. Just wondering if anyone's had any problems.


----------

